# Rae Charles



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *I am now the proud owner of the lovely Rae Charles who lived with Cindy (AZWhitefeather) for a number of years.*
> Rae is such a love and doing just fine "talking" back and forth with my crew!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> Shi and the gang


After a four year battle with a respiratory issue (that wasn't properly diagnosed), it was finally confirmed last year that I was suffering from the chronic form of Hypersensitivity Pneumonitis (AKA Pigeon Lung). Unfortunately, it seems to have become irreversible. 

I have been unable to give Rae Charles the attention she so deserves. 
From the onset of this illness and while trying to get it diagnosed, Shi offered and reiterated several times that she would love to give Rae Charles a home if the need arose. 

I knew I could never find a better home for her. Shi and I live less than a mile from each other, so it's just a drive around the corner to visit her. 

Chuck and I miss her terribly. But we know she has the best home ever. 

For those of you who are unfamiliar with Rae Charles, here is her story. 

*Rae Charles​*
Rae Charles is a common feral checker who was brought to us Oct 4, 2004. 
A kind man who had been feeding a few ferals that visited his yard noticed one in particular was picking at seed, but was unable to pick them up. He also noticed when this pigeon took of he would crash into the side of his house.

One day after spreading the seed, he came up behind this pigeon and caught him.

He called me asking if he could bring the bird over. Of course there was no hesitation. 

My original thought was PMV. 
Upon arrival, I placed the bird in a cage. I didn't think the bars were far enough apart for him to get his head through but they were. He _was _pretty thin. I immediately covered the sides of his cage and went about getting his seed, grit and water ready.

As I went to put the dishes in his cage I noticed he didn't move. This being very uncharacteristic of a PMV pigeon, my thought moved to him possibly being blind. Which he was. How he lasted as long as he did, I'll never know. 

Now came the task of teaching him to find his dishes.
I placed a narrow perch just above the floor and in front of his dishes. At each feeding, I would tap the seed dish on the side of the cage, hoping he would follow the sound. Eventually he did. He learned that when he stepped onto the perch, his seed, grit and water dishes were in front of him. 

How 'she' got her name. Chuck was traveling through Nashville and the name just came to him. We both like listening to Ray Charles' music and they two did have some in common, they were blind. So Ray Charles it was. 

We had to alter her name just a bit when one day I found an egg in her cage. So her name went from Ray Charles to Rae Charles. 
Today, nearly 6 years later, she is doing wonderfully and continues to live the life of Riley in her new home.

Here is my favorite photo of her with her bestest friend Pij. 




Pij would fly all over the aviary picking up the gossip from the other birds and then go back and coo like crazy to Rae Charles as she listened intently. They adored each other.​*Rae Charles, We love you LOTS​*And to Shi


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't have words to comment for this post now and I am not able to define the emotion I am in after reading this... May Gob bless all...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I know the decision to give her up was difficult but it's wonderful that Rae Charles is near by and in such kind hands. 
You have done a wonderful job with Rae Charles and she's alive, doing well bacause of all you have done for her. You did good.
Looking froward to up dates, Shi.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry about your diagnosis, Cindy  

What a nice story about Rae! You have done so much for her, and it's so wonderful that she's still so close that you can visit. Have you had to rehome all your other birds or just reduce the "flock"?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Cindy!

*Thank you sooo much* for posting Rae's story and her picture with Pij!

I remember with tears and a smile seeing Pij before he passed. He was such a character and such a crackup to watch him flying around the aviary speading the lastest gossip to Rae! I had never heard a pij make a "waka-waka" sound before and would howl with laughter!

Now, Rae has Dom and Gimie to talk to...and me, of course. She is such a love! 

When WoeBeGone lays her eggs and sits in the morning rather than coming out to exercise, Gimie decides to fly next to Rae's home and say "howdy!" Actually, he would like to do more than that! I had Rae out one morning and held her up to see Gimie, who was perched on top of her home. He took one look and jumped on her back while I was holding her! Looks like he wouldn't mind having _two_ mates! 

I have given Rae two baths and she either likes to do the dip and splash or have *me* make like a shower and pour water over her! 

Uh, I think I'm spoiling her, but she deserves _every_ minute! 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

She's had a good life with Cindy, and it sounds like she's set for more of the good life with you, Shi!

Of course, you will provide a pic or two, won't you 

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Perhaps Cindy will do me the honor of posting more pictures of Rae?

I have them but am not a picture poster nor picture taker! 

_One_ of these days I must buy a digital camera. Hopefully, Cindy will also be my "camera/site posting" guru!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

jenfer said:


> Sorry about your diagnosis, Cindy
> 
> What a nice story about Rae! You have done so much for her, and it's so wonderful that she's still so close that you can visit.
> 
> *Have you had to rehome all your other birds or just reduce the "flock"?*


Hi Jen,
I haven't rehomed any of my birds yet. 
But yes, I am going to have to rehome them.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Hi Cindy!
> 
> ** Thank you sooo much* for posting Rae's story and her picture with Pij!
> 
> ...


* You're very welcome.

** Rae Charles was devastated by Pij's untimely death (as were we all). 
I watched her behavior for days and she literally went into seclusion. 

Malio would fly over to her and talk his heart away, but she wouldn't acknowledge him. 

He flew over to her for days cooing away. He never gave up. And his persistence paid off. 

As I was walking out to the aviary one morning, I noticed he was once again visiting her. But this time, she was listening intently to what he was saying. I would love to have known what he was telling her. I want to think it was that everything would be OK. 

These birds definitely have a special connection. 



*** Spoiling is good. Something Rae Charles became very accustomed to.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Cindy for posting your update and pictures!!

I hope Malio is OK without Rae.

She certainly hasn't acted in seclusion here, I must say. She, Gimie and Dom can have quite the conversations! No problem except sometimes these just happen around 5:00 AM ! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I am so sorry you are having to go through this, Cindy, but very, very happy that Shi is there for you and the birds. I know that you have way more than enough to deal with right now, and I am truly sorry you are going through all that you are. Bless you, Shi, for adopting Rae!

Terry


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

She is a fortunate pigeon to go to Mr. Squeaks home environment and you looked out for your pigeon good. So sorry for the diagnosis and so sorry that you will miss your pigeon friends (pets)...I will say some prayers for you hoping you get better and feeling better as well.We as pigeon people all face this possibility and sorry that you are facing this ordeal now..Your a good pigeon Mama and your pigeons will be fine for you will place them in the right homes in order to get better health..Sorry...but happy for your Rae Charles in her new home...c.hert


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, Cindy! I am so sorry about your diagnosis - what a frustrating thing for someone with such a connection to pigeons! I've always enjoyed the stories and pictures you've shared. Will you be able to continue caring for the outside flock?

Thanks to Shi for making the difficult decision regarding a special bird somewhat easier!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

My adoption of Rae was meant to be...although at the time I didn't know it.

When I still had only MR. Squeaks, I would visit Cindy and her lovely birds. I always wanted to take Rae out and hold her. I remember telling Cindy that IF I ever thought of getting another pij, I would choose Rae Charles! 

Time passes and through circumstances, I found myself with _three_ *more* pigeons.  St. Francis must have been watching because a routine developed so all could have exercise time out of their homes. 

When Cindy told me that I could adopt Rae, I had a place all ready for her! Just amazing how things work out sometimes.

Oh, yes, AND just when I think, ahhhhh, things are back to normal...along comes VALentino and then JoJoe!! BUT, they are another story...I must post a thread...

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry you have to rehome your birds, Cindy. Rae couldn't have found a better home than with Shi. I can tell he is getting spoiled tons.
And you can visit her. That is a lot.

Reti


----------

